# ** Warning About Freeze-Dried Bloodworms **



## Jesse328 (Feb 11, 2006)

I want to post my story to possibly save anyone from going thru the severe symptoms I've been frequently suffering for the past six months! My wife and I have finally figured out what's been causing my symptoms as I'd been having sneezing fits with runny nose, watering/itching eyes, itchy and scratching chin and neck and wheezing breath when I had often been near my aquarium! We had finally noticed last night that the symptoms started about five minutes after I was feeding my fish the freeze-dried blood worms! I am severely allergic to them and you might be too (I hope not)! I had taken a look at the container label this morning and read what I never had noticed before! I read the very fine printed warning (in horror) of what I used to think was the ingredients list written in the same-color print as everything else on the label of Tetra Brand, freeze-dried bloodworms treat in size 0.28 oz.. Here's what the label warning says in very fine print in common-color font: 

FOR ADULT USE ONLY *** KEEP AWAY FROM CHILDREN - WARNING: ALLERGY ALERT! THIS PRODUCT CONTAINS INSECT LARVAE WHICH MAY CAUSE ALLERGIC REACTION IN SOME INDIVIDUALS. IF SYMPTOMS OF ALLERGIC REACTION OCCUR (SUCH AS HIVES, ASTHMA, WHEEZING, RED OR IRRITATED EYES OR SKIN, RUNNY NOSE OR SNEEZING), DISCONTINUE USE IMMEDIATELY AND CONSULT YOUR PHYSICIAN. AVOID ALL USE IF SYMPTOMS REOCCUR. DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT IF YOU SUFFER FROM ASTHMA, HIGH FEVER OR ARE KNOWN TO BE ALLERGIC TO INSECT LARVAE. HOBBYISTS AND HEAVY USERS SHOULD USE SPECIAL PRECAUTIONS NOT TO TOUCH OR BREATH DUST OF PRODUCT. CALL 1-800-526-0650 FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION. HEAVY USERS CAN POTENTIALLY BECOME SENSITIZED TO THIS PRODUCT.

I hope this posting helps ANYONE who uses freeze-dried bloodworms and has suffered occasional or frequent, strange, allergic or cold-like symptoms of unknown causes! I had called our local Poison Control Center this morning and they told me they have this product already in their database! I had also been told by them what to do about the matter after they had asked questions about my symptoms and the brand name of the freeze-dried bloodworms!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, im allergic to bloodworms. took me a week before I figured it out. I still use them, and the frozen kind. I get hives but hopefully someday will become immune lol.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow! thanks for the info! I dont currently use them but might one day.. or now, maybe not!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, when I first got into fish I bought some of them, read on teh back the warning and I was like ok then who the??? is allergic to insect larvae?

Good thing im not allergic to them though since blood worms are a main food source for my little jag cichlid lol.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Another warning about Blood worms I have "heard". 

There is some debate about this topic, so just beware. But I have heard that you should NOT feed Blood worms to the dwarf South American Cichlids. I have seen debates on this subject in several different forums. 

They say there is something in the Blood worms that can kill your Dwarf SA's. 

My experence, I once lost a whole tank of DSA's except 1 Blue Ram I was able to save. It drove me nuts trying to figure out what had happened in that tank. Other fish in the tank where fine. { some Danios and raspbora's} Only the DSA's where effected. 

Months later....I read this information on a forum and freaked, cause right before they started dieing I had fed the freeze dried Blood worms. To be honest...I still don't know if that is what happened or not. But....I no longer feed them to my fish. At least to the DSA's. I only use Frozen Blood worm for my other fish, and only Hikari at that. 

Just trying to pass along information. 
Kathy


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I feed my apistos and angels bloodworms (midge larva not true bloodworms) and have had no problems with them.


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

That is good to know, now thanks for informing everyone!


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

i know the feeling on the reactions to them. my eyes would almost swell shut. we couldnt figure it out what was causing it... doctor sent me to an allergist and i started the whole shot thing for about 6 months. and till i read in TFH or aquarium fish about the blood worms. it had said if you have allergies u will most likely be highly allergic to bloodworms....got carefull with them and have had no reactions since.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll keep that in mind


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I've known about the allergy to blood worms for YEARS. When I first told people that I was allergic, I was told I was nuts, it must be something else, they had never heard of such a thing. 

Funny how times change.

You will NOT de-sensitize to them, you will do nothing but get worse and worse reactions to the worms which could potentially turn to anaphalactic shock (scuze me if the spelling is wrong), where your throat swells shut, you have seizures and with out a shot within minutes of contact, you will die. This is not a 'scare tactic' to make you quit using them either, this is just the facts.

Just something to consider for those of you that KNOW you are allergic and continue to use the product.

For a long time, I used frozen because of my reaction to the dried with no effect. Well, that didn't last forever either and I can't even use the frozen any more. The last 2 flats I had I traded for another frozen food. There are plenty of other foods on the market to feed fish with and although I love my fish, they are not worth losing my life for....
~gem~


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I am horribly allergic to them. If I happen to touch myself anywhere after I fed the fish, I swell, sneeze, itch, eyes drip...the whole nine yards.

I am also allergic to mosquitoes and any kind of biting flies. Horseflies will put me in the hospital...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm allergic to bloodworms. that's why I keep malawi cichlids, they can't stand bloodworms, and neither can I.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Interesting stuff here, I'm glad I clicked on it. A particularly bothering part of the warning is this:

...HEAVY USERS CAN POTENTIALLY BECOME SENSITIZED TO THIS PRODUCT.

In case anyone misinterpreted that (shev mentioned that s/he hopes to become immune), it means that even if you don't get a reaction now, you still potentially can if you handle this stuff constantly! Those with reactions now should discontinue use entirely.

I have about 5 cubes left in my flat, but no more for my fish after that.


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

We stopped feeding bloodworms a while ago, but I have to say, I'm not surprised to hear this stuff. They are, after all, mosquito larvae...

My mbuna got sick after feeding them bloodworms; only lost a couple of fish, but I got lucky....I was a lot more ignorant then (they can't easily digest soft-bodied live foods anyway, so we were asking for it), but I still say what made them sick was some parasite IN the worms...and not the worms themselves.

It all goes back to RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH...this is an awesome hobby, but it seems like the longer I'm in it, the less I know about some things...

...and asking questions of & paying attention to better & more experienced 'keepers has gotten a lot more important.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

I feed frozen ones to my dwarf puffers and as treats for my other fish. I haven't had problems, but I almost never touch them.

I defrost them a small cup with tank water. I then use a pink chopstick (I used to see how long it would tank for them to link the pink chopstick with food. I'm home schooled and the fish count as science) to pick them up and put them in the tank. Plus that way i can aim them at/give them to certain fish and make sure they get their share.

I'm rather surprised that I'm not allergic as i have many allergies, both food and environmental but glad I'm not!


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

At first I thought it was gross to touch them so I used a plastic spoon to get a few out and then dropped it in the tank. My fish (esspecially my betta) love them. But after reading this.....


----------



## Finz4Fun (Jan 31, 2009)

I am also alergic. I use tweezers to feed them but about 5 mins ago the cap got stuck and i got them all over me. i was like "Oh s***!" So i had to go and wash my arms and face with warm soapy water and then had to change my shirt. I am still sneezy with runny nose. But if i didnt wash my arms/hands and face i would be allllll itchy and get hives on my chin, neck, hands, arms and if i slightly touched my face i would break out there too.... so am not gonna use em anymore. Sorry bettas and guppies!!! (they love em  )


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

If you want to use bloodworms, but don't want to touch them, then you can thaw out frozen bloodworms in a cup, then just pour it into your tank. You can do the same thing with freeze-dried, so you can measure out how much is going in your tank. 

You shouldn't make a habit of touching freeze-dried food anyways. The food is so dry, it will absorb any moisture it can. That means chemicals from the air, and oils from your skin. There are toxic substances all over our hands, all the time (sorry hypochondriacs!), and they will get absorbed by the freeze-dried food. Fish don't have the immune system mammals have, so it's best to keep their food sterile.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

years ago i tried freeze dried foods..they sucked..have not used them in over 30 years..i am violently allergic to all of the fishfoods...and some people foods too..any kind of crustacea...shrimp,lobster,clams,crabs,oysters and the like.bloodworms will make my hands itch and they will split open and ooze fluids...but i will get the same thing when handling raw meats..especially pork....
best thing to do is stay away from freeze dried and stick with frozen...just get some rubber gloves..i use nitrile as i am also allergic to latex...i get them cheap at harbor freight..


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

whoa... new allergy i never knew about. wierd


----------



## skylandbak (Sep 29, 2009)

I didnt realise this was a recognised problem.Some years back was suffering severe itchy & puffed eyes,& finally realised this occured soon after feeding bloodworms to my fish.Bloodworm pakaging should carry clearer warnings....I would have known sooner what was irritating my eyes.I still feed blood worms as my fish go nuts for them,I just take the precaution of handling them care fully & washing my hands after use.Still.....could be used by American terrorist torturers for the old blood worm in the eye talk or die treatment............


----------



## atlbettalover (Oct 13, 2009)

*thanks for the heads up!!!*

i'm a newbie fishkeeper, so i DID NOT know about this issue with allergic reactions to freeze-dried bws.... i threw mine away this a.m.!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the use of freezedried or any kind of dried foods is always a risk..mainly because is the extremely fine dust that is put into the air when feeding...i like using krill , bloodworms and like foods due to their nutritional benefits..but i only use frozen foods now...
even still ; i have to use nitrile gloves to protect my hands..i use nitrile because i am also allergic to latex...
another little allergy tidbit.....almost all people that are allergic to latex ; are also allergic to bananas...being that they are related species ; they share an enzyme that causes the allergic reaction..


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

O my goodness. I know this is a very old thread, but was very interested to read it.
Luckily I am not allergic to anything at all( except maybe the dentist. ). 

I have fed my fish frozen blood-worms as a irregular treat, not had specific problems from it
so far. I do have a concern though, i have noticed that when feeding them blood worms, they do tend to become bloated or constipated, this usually last a day or two, last night i tried de-skinned peas as a way to help them( read that peas act as a sort of laxative for them?), but they haven't taken to the peas well. They still seem abit bloated, not too bad, should i maybe cut back more or even stop the blood-worms?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

jeez this thread is old, but sqeeqs the worms should be fed as a treat. My gouramis get bloated after eating them. one of them just gets constipated. I dont think the worms are really that healthy. but my adf's love them. that and brine shrimp.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My fish love live blackworms as well as frozen bloodworms. They are great nutrition for carnivorous fish. IME, angels in particular will stuff themselves and then occasionally have digestive problems (sometimes fatal). Really all you can do is restrict the quantity, keep the peas standing by and don't feed them to fish with mainly vegetative natural diets (long, skinny, winding digestive tracts are easily blocked) or fish you've seen have problems after eating certain foods. I've been told to rehydrate (soak in water) freeze dried foods prior to feeding to reduce issues.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

im alergic to i have asthma so my throat get all tight aswell, i put my freeze dried bloodworms in a ice cubes tray and pour over hot water and freeze, it get them right to the bottom of my tank for my DAF's and my angels love them but i don't use them for my fish i feed them freeze dired tubifex and daphnia


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I feed my six Harlequins Blood worms 2 times a week. They love them. They swim around with them in their mouth and swallow them whole.

Don't notice any of these symptoms myself, thankfully that is one allergy i don't have. I started using tweezers anyhow after the first month or so, easier to pick them up.


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

This is a good heads-up. I have never used freeze-dried bloodworms, but I did recently order some from Foster & Smith for first-time use, hoping they will increase the nutritional value of my fish's diet. I doubt if I will be allergic to them -- I tend to not have allergies in general. But if I start having the symptoms you describe after using this product, I'll know the source.

Thanks for the warning.

(If I can be stung by a wasp and have it no big deal except for the typical pain of the sting, I'll probably be okay using the bloodworms. Then again, it doesn't pay to be presumptuous. I'll wait and see ...)


someonefishy


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I've heard of the allergy to blood worms before, but I've never had problems with them. I'm not really allergic to anything aside from penicillin, so, I believe that does have something to do with it. I will keep Sea-Agg2009's comment in mind. It might have something to do with my fish dying mysteriously.  
I don't use the frozen kind, but I do soak them before I feed them to my fish. 
They usually devour them.


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread, but wanted to share my recent run-in with freeze-dried bloodworms.

As a matter of habit, I usually wash my hands before and after handling any fish food. A couple months ago, I tossed a few pinches of freeze-dried bloodworms into one my tanks...and realized I was running late for dropping off my son the next town over. Without washing my hands, we jumped in the car and headed toward our destination.

After just a couple minutes, my left eye started feeling very strange. It was itchy and watering...and was rapidly getting worse. I was back home in about 30 minutes, and by then it looked like somebody had punched me. My eye was almost swollen shut. By a process of elimination, my guess was that I had rubbed my eye and it was a reaction to the freeze-dried bloodworms.

From that point on, I made sure to wash my hands thoroughly after handling the bloodworms. 

About a month later, I ran out and opened a new container of bloodworms. Within seconds of tearing off the foil seal, I started sneezing violently (likely from inhaling dust from the newly opened container). My nose was running, and my throat started feeling very strange. After about 10 minutes the feeling in my throat got worse...it was painful to swallow. I knew exactly what was happening...I was having a serious allergic reaction. Realizing this could be quite serious, I went to the kitchen cupboard where we keep our vitamins and medicines, and found a bottle of allergy pills (antihistamine). I poured out a handful and chewed them up. I know...it was probably not the smartest thing to do...but after about a half hour, the symptoms started to subside.

Looking back, I realize I probably should have had my wife rush me to the ER...I think this was a potentially life-threatening situation. Not good. I immediately disposed of all the freeze-dried bloodworms in the house. I'll never use them again.

Funny thing...a few weeks later I was in a local Petco. I saw a lady feeding their bettas, and stepped closer to get a better look. When I got a few feet from her, I saw what she was feeding them...freeze-blood worms. I must have had a look of horror on my face as I backed away from her...because she looked at me really strange. 

Anyway...that was my experience with an allergy to freeze-dried bloodworms.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

You are not alone i am also allergic to bloodworms, freeze--dried are worse for me than frozen probably because i can inhale bloodworm dust with the dried ones, i still have issues with frozen ones, but i am a ot ore careful and havent had issues in a while


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had no issues with that. I am allergic to many things, but not bloodworms. I would think it would help to wear a mask when feeding bloodworms, but there are many other fish foods and it's not worth it for an allergy attack.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

You could always spoon the blood worms into tank just a idea


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Taking benadryl (assuming you are not allergic to it) is an excellent idea if you've been exposed to an allergen and aren't having trouble breathing yet. If you went to the hospital, they'd give you epi and benadryl shots. You should get a prescription for an epi pen and get some liquid benadryl (so you can swallow it). Ridding your house of something that makes you ill is always a good idea. There are plenty of other things to feed fish. The severity of the next allergic reaction can jump unexpectedly, so plan for one worse than you've even had.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

although i use and sell a lot of different foods ; for no reason will i use or sell freeze dried bloodworms....one inhalation of the dust and i am in ER....without treatment i would be dead within an hour....i use frozen but have to wear nitrile gloves...
vile nasty stuff....


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

While I knew about the allergy dangers of freeze-dried bloodworms, I used them to feed my neon tetras. So do what I do, DON'T USE your fingers to handle bloodworms. Use a pair of tweezers EXCLUSIVELY for feeding bloodworms. Works for me.


----------

